# احترف الثرمو ديناميك بالعربية



## dodo_dovelike (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لمن يريد هضم مادة الثرمو الديناميك
فأنا أضع بين أيديكم اليوم شرح مبسط للغاية
للثرمو ديناميك باللغة العربية






أولا شرح بصيغة وورد
حمل من هنا
شرح أخر بصيغة pdf
حمل من هنا​ 
وهذا رابط آخر ​


http://hotfile.com/dl/17352201/099a41c/thermo.rar.html


والمادة المشروحة بصيغة الوورد مختلفه عن مادة الpdf
يعنى بإذن الله بعد قراءة الموضوعين دول هتكون زى الفل
​
في حالة فشل تحمل الرابط السابق حمّل التالي
http://www.mediafire.com/?zr5khix6ok44ide


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أتمنى أن تكون استفدتك
دعواتكم


----------



## عمراياد (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dodo_dovelike (7 نوفمبر 2009)

وفيكم بارك الله
ونفع الله بنا جميعا 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصرعتبه (10 نوفمبر 2009)

القدس تشكرك


----------



## dodo_dovelike (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نصرعتبه قال:


> القدس تشكرك


 جزاكم الله خيرا
وان شاء الله سنصلى عندكم فى ثالث الحرمين قريبا​


----------



## معتصم الوطن (12 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكررر والله انت زي الفل


----------



## dodo_dovelike (12 نوفمبر 2009)

معتصم الوطن قال:


> تشكررر والله انت زي الفل


 شكرا يا عسل
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

يا ريت ترفعه علي موقع ثاني بارك الله فيك


----------



## bahhar2001 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م/عادل حسن (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m.l.o (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير ولك بمثل عملك


----------



## dodo_dovelike (12 نوفمبر 2009)

m.l.o قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير ولك بمثل عملك


 تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## dodo_dovelike (12 نوفمبر 2009)

رابط جديد أخى تفضل؟؟.....
http://hotfile.com/dl/17352201/099a41c/thermo.rar.htmlhttp://hotfile.com/dl/17352201/099a41c/thermo.rar.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 نوفمبر 2009)

dodo_dovelike قال:


> رابط جديد أخى تفضل؟؟.....
> http://hotfile.com/dl/17352201/099a41c/thermo.rar.html


 
الأخ المهندس dodo_dovelike

تم إضافة الرابط أعلاه ..
في المشاركة الأولى .. بناءا على طلبكم..

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك كل خير.​


----------



## dodo_dovelike (13 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس dodo_dovelike​
> 
> تم إضافة الرابط أعلاه ..
> في المشاركة الأولى .. بناءا على طلبكم..​
> ...


 وفيكم بارك الله 
تعبنا حضرتك معانا
بس والله دا بناء على رغبة الجماهيييييييير
وليست رغبتى أنا ... جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## kareem moh (14 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank U


----------



## dodo_dovelike (14 نوفمبر 2009)

kareem moh قال:


> Thank U


----------



## علاء الفتلاوي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الحمد لله وحده على نعمة الدين وكل عام والمسلمين بالف خير وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## dodo_dovelike (28 نوفمبر 2009)

علاء الفتلاوي قال:


> الحمد لله وحده على نعمة الدين وكل عام والمسلمين بالف خير وعيدكم مبارك


 

الحمد لله
كل الف مليار سنة وانتك طيبييييييييييين
والسنة الجاية نفرح بالمسجد الأقصى ان شاء الله​


----------



## mad engineer (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وربنا يديك على قد نيتك


----------



## dodo_dovelike (30 نوفمبر 2009)

mad engineer قال:


> الف شكر يا باشمهندس وربنا يديك على قد نيتك


 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد ابوالفتوح (4 نوفمبر 2010)

عظيم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## dodo_dovelike (14 ديسمبر 2011)

م محمد ابوالفتوح قال:


> عظيم الشكر والتقدير


 


م/عمرو السيد قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## malk alehsas (15 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود يا اخي في اي من الروابط ارجوا حل المشكله ولكم تحياتي


----------



## mezmez (21 ديسمبر 2011)

thinks


----------



## eng.karim ali (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا يا عسللللللل


----------



## مهندس بديع (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mustafatel (3 أبريل 2012)

Thank you for the information


----------



## اسحاق عمان (4 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mustafatel (4 أبريل 2012)

Thanks


----------

